# Hermes June 2010 – August 30, 2012 :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Came in as one of 7 young boys and their young father. They were going to be killed the next day, so in they came. He was originally Beige Hoodie A or Dark Beige Hoodie…



















I was sure someone would want this lovely boy, a really dark beige with light red eyes, he was striking! But only one adopter wanted him, but it didn’t work out, and he was returned. 
Enter the Spooky Smeezies, 2 boys who were sure the world was out to get them and were extremely vocal about it. I split off Hermes gentle tiny father Zeus and Hermes, my sweetest of the boys to live with the Spookies. Zeus got their trust quite quickly but Hermes…a whole different story. Then I attempted to introduce former old breeder boy Ferdinand, and that was even worse. Once I took that scary demon away Hermes was accepted as the lesser of 2 evils LOL



















Then in April things changed rapidly. We lost lovely Bjorn suddenly and it was only timid Tyr and Hermes left. Then soon after Hermes got ill, and slowly it became apparent my sweet boy had pulmonary abscesses. He stayed with Tyr as long as he could, but Tyr was too rough for the now frail Hermes…so Hermes became a Bed Rat…and oh boy did he covet that position!! He would even defend it against interlopers to his bed/desk/human. It was very funny watching little Hermes trying to push around other bigger rats. LOL He eventually learned to share…a little. Marsky finally wore him down,and he ended up cuddled up with him a lot.
We had a lot of up and downs…he was the first to partake of my new O2 concentrator which did help him quite a bit. He would go in there with much sicker Marsky as more of a comfort to the other boy. He did his job very well 

Hermes had patterns. When he was feeling good he would wander around on the floor. Especially if I was late with his dinner, I would find him between my feet looking up at me in the kitchen. He either slept in a blanket on the bed or behind the computer monitor. Or even behind the keyboard on the pull out keyboard shelf. I would come home and he would wake up, and soon those bright eyes, thinning face would pop up and he would start waiting for me to get close. As soon as I sat down to turn the computer on, he was toddling over the keyboard and into my lap, where he would sprawl happily. He preferred if I stroked him then the bruxxing would begin, but if I didn’t he wasn’t too worried, he would just go to sleep until I did. The thing he didn’t like, was when I would have to get up to do something soon after I sat down and I would move him back to the desk…the look of exasperation on his face, and he would be trying to get back into my lap…a lot like a persistent cat LOL At night he often slept over my side or on my stomach…HED, failing strength…nothing stopped him from getting to where he wanted to go! 














































Diligently cleaning his tail…this boy no matter how sick he was always got his beauty regime done LOL










Lying and bruxxing very happily on my belly










This morning, he had a mild respiratory attack, I gave him his injection but this time instead of recovering quickly and calming down he crawled into my lap and I knew it was time. He passed very quietly where he always wanted to be…my lap.

Lovely boy. I shall miss you…everywhere.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

He sounds like an amazing little guy  I am surprised he was never adopted but it sounds like he belonged with you


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

He looked just like my Peanut except with black eyes. I am so sorry....at least he got to go where he wanted too be all along...nothing can ever replace a personality like his....


----------

